# Heroin



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you ever used it? The DEA tells me that drug abuse is a huge problem so I'd like to poll about various drugs. I suspect that virtually nobody here has ever used heroin and I'd like to confirm if I'm correct or not.

Please don't say anything that will get this deleted. For the record, I never have and don't know anyone who has.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I snorted it once or twice, but it didn't really affect me much. I imagine it would have been different had I injected it (which I've seen someone do before). I've never liked the idea of using needles though. 

Chalk me up for rejecting the notion that a person gets hooked on something simply because they try it one time. I didn't get hooked on H or cocaine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was planning to poll a whole assortment of other drugs, but want to make sure this thread doesn't get pulled first.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

(Censored)

That said, Heroin is a great song. I mentioned the song during a presentation in university environmental class (I presented my sound art recordings as my interpretation of the environment; The global warming report was the week earlier), and the super-hip 60s child of a teacher had never heard of the Velvet Underground. And she said that the way I described the song was not what her in-the-know friends said a Heroin trip was like. I responded, "Well, I really wouldn't know. Do you?" Then she failed me. Actually, I got a B+ or something.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Mercurochrome said:


> teacher had never heard of the Velvet Underground.


I may have heard that name, but I know zip about them or that song. I know Velvet Revolver (most of Guns N' Roses minus Axl Rose).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> .
> 
> Chalk me up for rejecting the notion that a person gets hooked on something simply because they try it one time. I didn't get hooked on H or cocaine.


Agreed. That is a crock.

I personally have not used heroin but have seen others do it. For whatever reason I just didnt want to try it. But I have done other drugs.

Heroin isnt the most popular drug, is it?? Wouldnt that be speed or pot?? Hopefully you can do that poll too Karl.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope. This is one drug I have no desire to try.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Never used it. My mom told me when I was little that if someone came up to me, put a gun to my head, and told me to shoot some heroin or I would die, that i still should not use the heroin. Not a very realistic situation...and it didn't make much sense to me. Apparently at the time my mom must've thought that heroin was just about one of the worst things ever.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Heroin*

No, I have no desire to take any illegal drugs, or to even drink alcohol. I used to know a guy who did heroin every now and then, but he wasn't addicted. He seemed to use it in moderation, and it never had any ill effects on his life that I was informed about. In contrast, a family friend's son was a heroin junkie who contracted AIDS from a needle while shooting up. 


Mercurochrome said:


> the Velvet Underground.


All of my knowledge of sex and drugs comes directly from Lou Reed and the Velvet Underground. That may be an exaggeration, but "Venus in Furs" and "Heroin" truly are the greatest songs ever recorded... Except for maybe "Me So Horny" by the 2 Live Crew. 
Okay, that _is_ an exaggeration.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The DEA tells me that drugs are a huge problem, but NOT in my house! :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

never tried it, don't want to, don't know anyone who has.


----------



## beatkat (Apr 26, 2006)

Never.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I was born on heroin. Don't remember how good it was, though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive never tried any illict drugs, ill just stick to my good ole dilaudid.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Someone I know was a heroin addict for years... takes methadone every day still. He's great now but what it does to your liver isn't good. You can't drink. He also has Hep C.

BTW, Velvet Underground is about 127 times better than Velvet Revolver.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's one of those drugs I'd never ever try, not that I'd even know where to score some...

Artie Lange (actor/comedian) was hooked on it really bad at one time and went through horrible withdrawal. It sounded like such a terrible experience and it cost him his relationship with his girlfriend and almost his job. I'm not going to sit up here and say I don't believe people can get hooked after trying it once. Just because it didn't happen to you, doesn't mean it didn't happen to others. Some people get addicted so bad, that's all they want and they can't find a way out so consider yourself lucky if you didn't become an addict after trying it once.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> Heroin isnt the most popular drug, is it?? Wouldnt that be speed or pot??


I seem to recall some national poll that had less than 2% who'd ever tried heroin. Most folks are not real fond on sticking a needle in a vein and heroin is often viewed as being as bad a drug as there is. Pot is surely the most common with even Bush, Clinton, and Gore having used it back in the day. Even I've met at least 5 pot smokers in person and I don't meet many people.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Strange Religion said:


> Some people get addicted so bad, that's all they want and they can't find a way out so consider yourself lucky if you didn't become an addict after trying it once.


Some people start out with troubled lives and addictive personalities to begin with. In a sense, they were addicts before they ever used. Luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Never tried it and will never try it - even if i knew how to obtain it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Inturmal said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Some people get addicted so bad, that's all they want and they can't find a way out so consider yourself lucky if you didn't become an addict after trying it once.
> ...


I disagree. Just like you were lucky you didn't die the first time you used it because that has happened to people. Using it in the first place is stupid.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Hell no.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Strange Religion said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Strange Religion":db1ec]Some people get addicted so bad, that's all they want and they can't find a way out so consider yourself lucky if you didn't become an addict after trying it once.
> ...


I disagree. Just like you were lucky you didn't die the first time you used it because that has happened to people. Using it in the first place is stupid.[/quote:db1ec]

I think addictive personalities does have something to do with it. Using it the first place is stupid, I will also agree with that.

But I dont think _everyone_ has it in them to be addicted to heroin. I dont think I do. I think there _is_ a certain drug for everyone that would be addicting ( I know there is for me). But I think a lot of people could try heroin and walk away from it.

The notion of "try it once and get hooked" really isnt true, its a scare tactic created by the same people who brought you "just say no". Yes, a certain percentage will but not as great as the antidrug campaign would like you to believe. Rather than scare people with lies, I wish they would be more honest.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> For the record, I never have and don't know anyone who has.


In that case, it can't be a problem, can it? Problem sorted.

For what it's worth, I have two distant cousins who, when I met them a few years ago, looked like perfectly normal healthy teenagers. Now they're in their twenties and, according to others in my family who have seen them, would make a concentration camp victim look overfed. They're both on heroin, just like a large number of other people in their town, which was once thriving but has succumbed to economic decline, unemployment and rampant crime thanks to heroin. There's no longer a police presence in the town, which was one of the attractions for the out-of-town heroin dealers who stopped by a few years ago and got many of the more mindless locals hooked by giving the drug out for free. They knew they would be back for more and prepared to pay anything to get it.



> I disagree. Just like you were lucky you didn't die the first time you used it because that has happened to people. Using it in the first place is stupid.


I agree. The implication that people who become addicted to heroin are weak-willed is idiotic. Doing it in the first place is incredibly stupid, but people have no control over how it affects them afterwards. Use it once and you _will_ want to do it again. You don't "try" it. You either do it, or you don't.



Penny said:


> But I think a lot of people could try heroin and walk away from it.


If that's the case, it's funny that it's so difficult for people to give up. Maybe we could have "heroin cafes" where people drop by for a fix. Auntie Mabel with the syringe poised trying to persuade Auntie Dolly to have just another go. "Do you want another one, Dolly?" "Oh no, Mabel, I couldn't." "Are you sure, Dolly?" "Oh, I'm watching my weight, Mabel" "Oh, go on, Dolly, don't be coy" "Oh well, if you _insist_".


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Amelia said:


> Use it once and you _will_ want to do it again. You don't "try" it. You either do it, or you don't.


Sorry Ameila while I agree with most of what you said this statement here I just dont agree with. A friend of mine tried heroin right in front of me (I opted NOT to do it) and he tried it and walked away. People can try heroin a few times and walk away. People can try meth a few times and walk away. Some people will get hooked but not everyone. That is just a myth. Not to say that people DONT get hooked because a percentage do, that is a fact that cannot be disputed. And that percentage is probably a high number I dont know for sure. But to say ANYONE who tries it will get hooked is not true. Just because someone tries something doesnt mean they are an instant addict.

I think you are right in a lot of what you said here for the record. But I know for a fact that the myth of "try it once and get hooked" is a load of crap. That rule just does not apply to everyone. I think a lot more people have tried drugs than you realize.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

So what are you saying, Penny? That it's OK to try, because you might not get hooked? Try it and see how "strong" you are?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Amelia said:


> So what are you saying, Penny? That it's OK to try, because you might not get hooked? Try it and see how "strong" you are?


Why are you getting defensive Ameila? Did you read my post at all? I actually AGREED with you on several points....If you want to believe every facet of the failed drug campaign that is your prerogative. I am simply saying there is more to it than you have been told to believe.



penny said:


> Using it the first place is stupid, I will also agree with that.


My words. Does this sound like I am endorsing it??


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I think we can agree that _anyone_ who does it is taking the risk of becoming an addict and the biggest risk of all is losing your life. Why anyone would want to take those chances? I don't know, don't care. I just know for a fact I wouldn't.
Those who have used it and walked away from it should count their lucky f*cking stars.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Trying heroin once is stupid just like trying alcohol once is. In both cases, you can eventually become an addict.



BeNice said:


> Someone I know was a heroin addict for years... takes methadone every day still. He's great now but what it does to your liver isn't good. You can't drink. He also has Hep C.


The hep is probably messing up their liver, not the junk.



Amelia said:


> If that's the case, it's funny that it's so difficult for people to give up.


It's not _that_ hard. Less than 10% of heroin users even become addicted in the first place. The thing with heroin is the ones that use it and can go about their lives are the ones that nobody ever notices using it - because they hide it, obviously. And they kick and stay clean if they want to. The people who are ****ed up from it, and can't quit, are the ones that have ****ed up lives in the first place. Their lives are basically meaningless without heroin, so they use heroin, and always relapse. Even chronic addiction to heroin wouldn't really be that big of a deal if it was legal, which is why I think the usual anti-heroin rhetoric in society is slightly off base... since the problem is tied mostly to the legality rather than the drug itself. If it was legal, junkies would live far more productive lives than alcoholics do.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

No


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Mayflower 2000 said:


> The hep is probably messing up their liver, not the junk.


Oh. Didn't even know that. Don't really know much about it.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

New author says Jim Morrison died of a heroin overdose

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070712/ap_ ... morrison_8


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

orpheus said:


> New author says Jim Morrison died of a heroin overdose
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070712/ap_ ... morrison_8


People often point to drug deaths to show why a drug must be banned, yet they fail to notice the deaths by alcohol which greatly outnumber the deaths by illicit drugs.

Consider the death of Bon Scott, the original lead singer for AC/DC by alcohol OD. Ozzy's "Suicide Solution" with the chorus of "wine is fine, but whisky's quicker, suicide is slow with liquor" is supposedly about either the death of Bon Scott and/or Ozzy's own severe alcoholism.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

By starting these threads, are you trying to encourage the kids who visit SAS to take these kinds of drugs, Karl? Because those replies along the lines of "well, I tried it and it didn't affect me/I know someone and it didn't affect them ... I'm a strong person, you see, not like those losers who have an "addictive personality"" look like an endorsement.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I think Karl is just kind of bored. At least I thought Karl didn't really leave the house much.

I'd worry about any young person getting into drug use, but I don't think these threads will be encouraging. This may have more to do with your immediate distate in drugs and users. Maybe something happened in your life to fuel your frustration and bias. Don't worry, I used to be like that too. I hated anyone that did drugs or smoked or partied, but I got over it. 

I'd also worry about them starting cigarettes, too. Friends of family and such have died from lung cancer recently, another is on an oxygen machine (or whatever you call it), and most people I've known in the past years between ages 16-20's smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I'd worry about any young person getting into drug use, but I don't think these threads will be encouraging. This may have more to do with your immediate distate in drugs and users. Maybe something happened in your life to fuel your frustration and bias. Don't worry, I used to be like that too. I hated anyone that did drugs or smoked or partied, but I got over it.


You're jumping to conclusions, BeNice, and putting words in my mouth. I have not said that I have distaste towards or hate drug users. As I pointed out in this thread, I have two relatives who are heroin addicts and have effectively had their lives destroyed because of it, along with a lot of their neighbours. What I object to here is the irresponsibility of former users apparently boasting about their ability to take drugs and continue as normal, with the implication that (1) this is therefore perfectly possible for whoever may be reading this thread and (2) that other people who don't have that ability have a personality defect.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Amelia said:


> By starting these threads, are you trying to encourage the kids who visit SAS to take these kinds of drugs, Karl?


No, I was simply trying to find out how common drug use really is. I contend that the DEA blows the issue way out of proportion, so I wanted to research the real numbers in this manner.

I now recognize the clear failure of my wording of the question. I asked "have you EVER tried [fill in drug]". Well, that turns out to be a very bad way to ask the question. If someone tried a certain drug once 15 years ago then they are in the same "Yes" category as somebody who's been doing that drug on a daily basis for the last 15 years. Clearly, these two extremely different cases don't belong in the same category.

I think you seriously overestimate my power to shape opinion. Is everyone just dying to turn 21 so they can run out to buy a handgun because every one of my posts has a pic of an S&W .357 Mag under "In Guns We Trust"? Have I turned anyone into a libertarian atheist who likes spanking -- says that in all my posts too. I doubt it.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

So do you care if SAer kids reading this thread are enouraged to give heroin a "try" because of some of the replies the thread? After all, if some people have "walked away" from it, why shouldn't they be able to?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> People often point to drug deaths to show why a drug must be banned, yet they fail to notice the deaths by alcohol which greatly outnumber the deaths by illicit drugs.


you cant compare illegal drug deaths with alcohol deaths. its a lot easier to obtain alcohol than illegal drugs. who knows what the number of deaths would be if drugs were legal


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Amelia said:


> So do you care..?


No. but I'm not advocating its use either. No one here is.

Plus, with your counter posts and a proper D.A.R.E. education, I'm sure no kid will ever try drugs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Amelia said:


> So do you care if SAer kids reading this thread are enouraged to give heroin a "try" because of some of the replies the thread? After all, if some people have "walked away" from it, why shouldn't they be able to?


I don't think the minors on SAS are idiots. I've actually been highly impressed by the level of maturity I've seen in posts by those under 18 around here.

Back when I was in school they told us all about the evils of drugs. I assume they did the same to everyone else and every other school too, yet my polls show that apparently it was less than totally effective, as I was surprised by how many had tried various drugs.

I think kids are much more likely to yield to peer pressure than what some "old guy" -- almost as ancient as their parents -- posts on SAS. I'v never advocated that anybody try drugs.

1. I can't help what others post in reply.

2. Either parents can tell their kids the truth about what they did in the past and explain the dangers that they failed to see when they were young & stupid and did it or they can pretend that they never touched a drug in their life and hope the kids believe that lie.

Several years ago when "The Osbournes" was on MTV there was an episode where Ozzy had the drug talk which his own kids. This was interesting as Ozzy spent most of his life drunk and/or drugged, having used virtually every drug under the sun and consuming more mind-altering substances than a small nation. He warned his kids that drugs "won't take you anyplace good" -- and he should know. Back in 1990, while drunk out of his mind, he tried to kill Sharron and didn't know what had happened till he sobered up and woke up in jail. And you'll note that attempted murder of his wife was while on fully legal alcohol.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Nope never tried it but have known a few who have. I would think meth to be on the top of the list of being most addictive and the worse problem drug.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Never have, never will


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I always thought there was something romantic and unhealthily appealing about "junk"...but I'd never actually do it except maybe as a method of suicide.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Never done heroin, but I'd like to.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Heroin*



Amelia said:


> So do you care if SAer kids reading this thread are enouraged to give heroin a "try" because of some of the replies the thread? After all, if some people have "walked away" from it, why shouldn't they be able to?


Who cares? People talk about smoking cigarettes, drinking alcohol, blah blah blah. These things kill far more people. The idea that someone would go get hooked on an illegal drug from what they read on a thread here is rediculous. It's along the same propaganda as the idea that kids can buy heroin on school playgrounds and all that bs.



Gumaro said:


> you cant compare illegal drug deaths with alcohol deaths. its a lot easier to obtain alcohol than illegal drugs. who knows what the number of deaths would be if drugs were legal


It applies completely to the question of the morality of discussing drug use. If alcohol is so easier to obtain then why isn't it a moral issue to discuss drinking on SAS? But anyway, speaking of legality, if it was legal far less people would die from heroin. As like I said earlier, most of the risks come from the legal issues. This is proven by the rapid declines in death rates amongst users in countries where more liberal policies have been implemented towards heroin use.


----------



## grownboy84 (Jul 20, 2007)

I was given vicodin once. I felt a subtle euphoria with that before I gained tolerance to the dose I was taking. That's probably as close as I'll ever get to heroine. I suppose I could be given morphine someday.


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

I had some back in my early 20s, was never addicted but can see how easy it can be to get hooked


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No. I would never be so stupid.

...Sister was addicted to it though, very dumb.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, never liked needles.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

No,I've also never chewed on razor blades,played Russian roulette,bathed with chunks of broken glass,swallowed bleach,or set myself on fire-guess I'm just a bit on the dull side!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm waiting until my 80th birthday to try all hard drugs. :yes


----------



## zenlee (Nov 26, 2010)

I use heroin and it completely eliminate social anxiety.....Iven if i get hocked on drug i dont care i would rather use it every day then be in agony called social anxiety,


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I've never used it, but I don't have anything against it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no

And I never will.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

when i was a teen I smoked plenty of pot, tried smoking crack once and had a bad trip on hydroponic mushrooms that basically scared me straight. I was curious about the harder stuff but needles freak me out. Plus my Uncle died of AIDS when I was a kid( he was gay, not a drug addict) so I couldn't see putting my family through that pain again.


----------



## zenlee (Nov 26, 2010)

Im not saying aboust lsd,mushroms,and other thing...I am talking about heroin....So what if its adictive at least i dont have fear any more....Im not giving all my money to it im not retard....im just tired from this disorder and i dont give **** any more....i tried 10000 diferent medication that does not work....But when i am on heroin it completely eliminate social anxiety and i hate when people SAY that they are against drugs well that is your choice then you dont have to use drugs but you will continue to have social anxiety....Now excuse me i am going to socialise.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Noca said:


> Ive never tried any illict drugs, ill just stick to my good ole dilaudid.


In case you hadn't heard, Dilaudid (hydromorphone) is nearly identical to heroin - it just doesn't have as much negative stigma amongst drug-naive individuals.

:/

EDIT: Also, heroin is actually -prescribed- in some places for pain management. As well, "shooting up" is not the only ROA for heroin, for all you folks who made the "omg ew needles!!" comments..... Do some research, please.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

zenlee said:


> I use heroin and it completely eliminate social anxiety.....*Iven if i get hocked on drug i dont care i would rather use it every day then be in agony called social anxiety*,


So, you made an account just to try and glorify heroin? Lol this thread is 2 years old, and you brought back another thread in coping about heroin.

If you ever do get "hooked" (i'm guessing this is what you meant by hocked, lol), you will realize how stupid of a statment that was. If you think SA is agony, wait until you go through heroin withdrawals. That, my friend, is agonizing. And i'm not just speculating here, i'm speaking from personal experience. Not something that i am proud of.


----------



## zenlee (Nov 26, 2010)

No no heroin is bad but if i dont have social anxiety i would never use that ****....And im using brakes one day i use and the other day don,t and also i use realy small dose.....I just want to say that im tired having social anxiety and sometimes we have to so crazy things just to make us fell better.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

zenlee said:


> No no heroin is bad but if i dont have social anxiety i would never use that ****....And im using brakes one day i use and the other day don,t and also i use realy small dose.....I just want to say that im tired having social anxiety and sometimes we have to so crazy things just to make us fell better.


Totally understand where you are coming from. However you do have to be careful with it because one day, if it becomes more regular, it could ruin you. I seen friends withdraw from it and it's not pleasant. Then you'll be relying on taking suboxone, methadone and crap.

Plenty of others drugs that aren't nearly as addictive that accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No and I have no interest in trying it. 
I'd only consider trying hard drugs if I was suffering from a painful terminal illness and had little time left.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have never used it of my own accord, but my birth parents injected it into me when I was a small child, just for kicks. I have not been able to get any medical procedures with a needle since, not even vaccinations.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

zenlee said:


> No no heroin is bad but if i dont have social anxiety i would never use that ****....And im using brakes one day i use and the other day don,t and also i use realy small dose.....I just want to say that im tired having social anxiety and sometimes we have to so crazy things just to make us fell better.


I get where your coming from, i started using opiates for the same reason, to self medicate my anxiety. I'd really advise though that you take a long hard look into whether or not its really worth it man. Anxiety is a *****, we all know this. And at times you might be desperate enough to do anything just to be rid of it. But i promise you that H is not going to cure your anxiety problems. Sure, it'll take it away for a little while but thats only temporary. Eventually you come down and your in the exact same situation, except now its even worse becuase you've tasted the euphoria of opiates, and you want it back. Thats when addiction becomes possible. I'm not saying you'll get addicted, but you might. That **** has a way of sneaking up on you man. And having to have a substance just to get through the day is not a good feeling, trust me, its hell. Sorry i'm not trying to preach to you, i just don't want you to end up where i was at in life not too long ago


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^^

You should be preaching to him because heroin is bad news. The level of urgency to hit it again in comparison to other opiates is downright scary. 

I know people who can maintain pretty well but I wouldn't want to live with that craving. Once I saw some guy buy $100 worth of heroin, he was suppose to save a bag for his girlfriend but he basically shot 4/5s of it, then didn't realize and shot his gfs stash. It was some crazy ****. You don't know when it'll grab you by the boo boo.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll pass..


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> I have never used it of my own accord, but my birth parents injected it into me when I was a small child, just for kicks. I have not been able to get any medical procedures with a needle since, not even vaccinations.


That's messed up! :no


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to see the vast majority haven't used this stuff.


----------

